# Free PowerPoint templates from Microsoft and others



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 9, 2011)

Are you looking for free stunning powerpoint templates? Microsoft has a huge list of free templates to give your presentation a professional look.

Do check these links for free templates:
PowerPoint presentations and slides - Templates - Office.com
Free PowerPoint Templates and Backgrounds
514 Free PowerPoint templates and backgrounds - High Quality

Premium templates:
Presentation Templates - GraphicRiver


----------

